# A Few Group Photos Of My Collection



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Due to demand by, well err...... no one actually :lookaround: and a bit of inspiration from Om_nom_nom's recently posted photos I thought I would share a few that I took. Almost drove myself round the bend trying to get every watch in focus properly in a group shot!

Looking at them now, I wish I had thought to wipe the dust and smears off and line the bezels up properly!

I reduced the file sizes so they are around 300Kb each, but the photos still come out quite big


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Deeply honoured to have inspired your thread. :notworthy:

It's only since a year or so ago that I've even owned more than one watch (at a time), so I'm really just starting off on the road to being a collector. I think it's going to be a while before my business plans reach fruition and I'll be in a position to really expand the collection as I'd like to.

I can see that you're considerably further down that road than me, although I'll venture to offer my humble and inexpert opinion on your collection nonetheless...

Basically, there're lots of lovely watches there. If I had to pick my fave, it would be this










...which I find beautiful and interesting. Can you please tell me what year it's from?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Great collection! Like Om_Om.... erh... Ohm_norn... Om_nom_(I give up)_Watches said, lovely bunch but my favorite has to be that Citizen Bullhead! Got to get me one of those one of these days!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers. I made a promise not to let my collection grow beyond the size of the watch box. I broke that promise this morning with a Chinese Airforce 1963 re-issue that I bought from Draygo on the forum. :lol:

I'm surprised that the two Citizens would be the two commented on. Omnomnom, the Ana-digi is only a couple of years old. Citizen still make them now and it is a re-make of a model they made in the 70s/80s. They are easy to find if you google Citizen Ana-digi.

The Bullhead has an aftermarket dial fitted, but I'm not too fussed about that sort of thing.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent grouping. Very impressive...! A definite two thumbs-up...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Can I update my opinion? I've decided that I like










the best. 

It's really elegant and low-key, and the colours would go perfectly with my favourite shirt. Please please drop me a PM if ever you think about selling it!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jeez, Alex.....we need to have a serious talk! (apologies to 'Beverly Hills Cop II') :acute:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nicely done,great picks,and great collection,lots of varied watches! :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Alex

Glad to be responsible for your need to purchase a new watch box. But then there will be 11 gaps, no..?

Enjoy the 1963. I love mine. I look forward to seeing a pic with the new strap.

Also glad to see another fan of 'odd' Russians...



















Draygo


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.

Draygo, the Raketa looks lovely with that deep blue dial matched with a blue NATO. I've put mine on one of Roys Perlon straps since I took the photos, but I might try a certain olive NATO later as it would probably match with the grey dial.

Omnomnom, this is probably my prettiest :lol: watch



















I tried it on a mesh, but went back the the grey leather after a few months and only wore it a couple of times because it made it look overly dressy/pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Inspired by your post, I bid for (and won) this on evilbay just now










...Â£29.99 plus Â£12 postage. 

Going to buy a leather strap (black leather I think) from Roy in a few days.

The item is in Singapore, so I'm going to guess it will take a while to reach me anyway.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Some nice watches right there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice collection.

I prefer the 5 with a white face with blue round the edge to the one mentioned ^^ though. That's my favourite


----------



## annabie (Jul 8, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


>


I like this one best. The color is beautiful, which makes it delicate and elegant.

Seriously, you should consider doing advertising for a watch shop. Your photos are great, and you can make a lot of money, thanks to your talent.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

annabie said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1, very good looking watch. Nice set of pics btw, thanks for posting


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

What a great collection!! Loving the Citizen Bullhead, with yellow dial!! The strap you have on that is great!! the Yellow stitching is really brought out from the dial!! :good:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers all 

annabie, you make me :blush:. Keep reading the forum and you'll see many photos that put mine to shame!

I only recently discovered what a huge difference it makes to take photos outside in natural light. All my indoor shots look really dull now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> All my indoor shots look really dull now.


Au contraire!

...I was just looking at your indoor picture again, and I thought that it actually looks much nicer than my outdoor pic of the same watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Live long and prosper, venerable Seiko 5s....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Live long and prosper, venerable Seiko 5s....




(Nice one! ...Nobody appears to have noticed my Starfleet cufflinks yet in the "post your Seiko 5" thread.)


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

Gosh... I absolutely love this piece:










Can't wait to get back my own Titoni Spacestar from the watchmaker...


----------

